# Can I run a 144hz monitor from my laptop?



## Paladone (Nov 6, 2019)

I have an Asus ROG Strix Scar III with an RTX2070, and I was wondering if It was possible to run my 144Hz XL2430 with my laptop, at 144Hz. The laptop only has a hdmi output, however I do also have a USB 3.0 to HDMI/DVI adapter, though I doubt that helps.

Thanks for any help you can offer

EDIT: Sorry I forgot to add, the laptop does have a USB-C port. Model is a G731GW.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 6, 2019)

Paladone said:


> I have an Asus ROG Strix Scar III with an RTX2070, and I was wondering if It was possible to run my 144Hz XL2430 with my laptop, at 144Hz. The laptop only has a hdmi output, however I do also have a USB 3.0 to HDMI/DVI adapter, though I doubt that helps.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I forgot to add, the laptop does have a USB-C port. Model is a G731GW.


You should be able to on that laptop, it should do 144hz through an HDMI at 1080 or 1440p.


----------



## Paladone (Nov 6, 2019)

GhostRyder said:


> You should be able to on that laptop, it should do 144hz through an HDMI at 1080 or 1440p.


 That's good to know thankyou! When I connect it via HDMI it shows only 60Hz, is that likely the cable then?


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 6, 2019)

you might have the resolution set under "ultrahd, hd, sd"  settings in "change resolution" in the nvidia control panel.. should beable to set it too 144hz under the "pc" list if you scroll down on it.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2019)

look a the specs of the laptop. The specs on the hdmi port


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 6, 2019)

Your only option is USB Type-C to DisplayPort adapter then. I don't think HDMI can even do 120hz let alone 144hz.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Your only option is USB Type-C to DisplayPort adapter then. I don't think HDMI can even do 120hz let alone 144hz.


Yes it can @ 1080 HDMI 1.4.  But I'm thinking the HDMI port on the laptop is not able too. So you may be right in that aspect


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 6, 2019)

According to this your laptop's USB Type-C can out DP.



Jetster said:


> Yes it can @ 1080 HDMI 1.4











						Does HDMI 2.0 Support 1080p 120Hz? Addressing HDMI Questions
					

We've recently encountered a number of questions pertaining to the maximum display frequency supported by HDMI, primarily with readers wondering if 1080p / 120Hz will work through HDMI. -




					www.gamersnexus.net
				






Jetster said:


> Yes it can @ 1080 HDMI 1.4.  But I'm thinking the HDMI port on the laptop is not able too. So you may be right in that aspect


And I'm thinking since laptop is new it must have HDMI 2.0 that supports 120hz but his monitor is quite old it cpuld feature HDMI 1.4 or older and might not.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 6, 2019)

Paladone said:


> That's good to know thankyou! When I connect it via HDMI it shows only 60Hz, is that likely the cable then?


It could be the monitor itself, as most gaming monitors focus more on doing all that through DisplayPort.  You may need to use an Type-C to DisplayPort adaptor to get it if your monitor does not support through HDMI.


----------

